# 27 Sept 08:  "Two Canadians hurt during outpost attack in Afghanistan"



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2008)

Shared with wishes for a speedy recovery, and in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Two Canadians hurt during outpost attack in Afghanistan*
Tom Blackwell, Canwest News Service, 28 Sept 08
Article link

Two Canadian soldiers were hurt, one of them seriously, when Taliban insurgents attacked an outpost west of Kandahar City on Saturday with small-arms fire and rocket-propelled grenades.

One of the soldiers has been released from hospital, and the other is in stable condition but will be transferred to a U.S. military hospital in Landstuhl, Germany.

"I just came from speaking with him. The soldier is in very good spirits," said Colonel Jamie Cade, deputy commander of Canada's mission in Kandahar. "He's going to be OK."

Both men had called their next of kin on their own.

The incident happened in the restive Panjwai district, about 30 kilometres west of the city, in a combat outpost - one of the smallest of the fortified bases Canada maintains in the Kandahar countryside.

The insurgents attacked first with small-arms fire, then with rocket-propelled grenades.

The two soldiers were injured when struck by shrapnel from the grenades, said Cade.

It comes just weeks after three Canadians were killed in an ambush by Taliban that seemed to mark a more aggressive stance by the rebels, who have inflicted most of their damage on NATO troops over the last year with roadside bombs.

But Cade said assaults on Canadian outposts such as the one Saturday are nothing unusual.

"It's pretty much a standard tactic we've been encountering. It's not something we would consider worrisome," he said.

"Our troops responded with the usual high standards of professionalism and the attack was quickly repulsed."


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Sep 2008)

I think its hunting season over there isn't it? And there's NO LIMIT!!!

Get my drift?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Sep 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I think its hunting season over there isn't it? And there's NO LIMIT!!!
> 
> Get my drift?



I think I do OS.

Wonder if we would ever get that elusive big one?

Speedy recovery to the injured


----------



## GAP (28 Sep 2008)

With the change in government in Pakistan, their (seemingly) push into the Territories, the US canvassing the border and a bit, there's going to be a lot of unease over the winter.....I hope. 

The head of the Pak Army (now) used to be in charge of the ISI....that may not bode well as the new government is weak, but the army is strong.....I wonder how strong the ties still are between boots on the ground and the ISI initiatives.....


----------



## geo (28 Sep 2008)

Get well soon to the injured

Give em hell to all others

CHIMO!


----------



## forcerecon85 (28 Sep 2008)

Get well soon to the wounded. I'm just curious, roughly how many TB attack an outpost? I know each case is different and depending of the size of base but are we talking 5, 20, 50, 100? Is there enough to draw them out to an outpost in the open and not hiding among the people and drown them in CAS and arty? I'm just a civy so I'm not 100% on the level but the 1st Air Cav did it with remarkable success during Vietnam.


----------



## McG (28 Sep 2008)

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> ... roughly how many TB attack an outpost?


This reads like the lead-in to a bad joke.


----------



## GAP (28 Sep 2008)

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> Get well soon to the wounded. I'm just curious, roughly how many TB attack an outpost? I know each case is different and depending of the size of base but are we talking 5, 20, 50, 100? Is there enough to draw them out to an outpost in the open and not hiding among the people and drown them in CAS and arty? I'm just a civy so I'm not 100% on the level but the 1st Air Cav did it with remarkable success during Vietnam.



What are you talking about....something from Hollywood? It may be protrayed that way, but you need to remember the past is better remembered than it was ever lived.....


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Sep 2008)

To the injured troops - please get well soon.

To the troops in general.....go get em. It was business before, now it's personal.


----------



## fire_guy686 (28 Sep 2008)

Prayers for a speedy recovery to the injured troops.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2008)

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> roughly how many TB attack an outpost?



Don't have a number, but generally, thanks to the troops, fewer going home than arriving at the "party"...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Sep 2008)

Speedy recovery troops.


----------



## geo (28 Sep 2008)

How many TB does it take to make a raid ???

Can be as few as 1 and as many as...... (use imagination here)
A lot of these raids have only one purpose - disturb the routine AND If allah wills it, kill or maim some infidels.
The TB does not have enough resources to overrun and destroy an established Forward Operating Base or Outpost... so they just make a point of being a pain in the a$$


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Sep 2008)

Geo,

Never say never.


----------



## geo (28 Sep 2008)

Heh.... ok... but highly unlikely anyway


----------



## Blakey (28 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh.... ok... but highly unlikely anyway


I agree OS, never say never... July 15 2008


> It was the first time insurgents had partly breached any of the three dozen outposts that American and Afghan forces operate jointly across the country, according to a Western official who insisted on anonymity in providing details of the operation.


----------



## forcerecon85 (28 Sep 2008)

I just have no idea of TB numbers if attacks are commonly two guys taking pot shots and asking for trouble or do they move in squad, multiple squads, platoons? During the 70's the 1st Air Cav would set up FOB's in the middle of nowhere as bait and once an attack of say a few companies they'd be out in the open, away from locals and mowed down by gunships, CAS and 105mm beehive canisters doing heavy damage and hopefully little to no casualties. I'm not talking on the scale of Dien Bien Phu or Khe Sanh but enough open space to separate locals and TB and engage safely. Would TB be tempted or would it be a waste of resources?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2008)

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> I just have no idea of TB numbers if attacks are commonly two guys taking pot shots and asking for trouble or do they move in squad, multiple squads, platoons? During the 70's the 1st Air Cav would set up FOB's in the middle of nowhere as bait and once an attack of say a few companies they'd be out in the open, away from locals and mowed down by gunships, CAS and 105mm beehive canisters doing heavy damage and hopefully little to no casualties. I'm not talking on the scale of Dien Bien Phu or Khe Sanh but enough open space to separate locals and TB and engage safely. Would TB be tempted or would it be a waste of resources?



Ummmm!

Two completely different wars.  Two different cultures.  Completely different tactics.  Different weapons and resources.  Different terrain.  Absolutely no similiarities at all, other than them being the 'enemy'.


----------



## geo (30 Sep 2008)

> It was the first time insurgents had partly breached any of the three dozen outposts that American and Afghan forces operate jointly across the country, according to a Western official who insisted on anonymity in providing details of the operation.



Not really the same thing.  The above quote was talking about a very temporary RECCE base - not a semi permanent outpost like those we maintain throughout Kandahar province.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Not really the same thing.  The above quote was talking about a very temporary RECCE base - not a semi permanent outpost like those we maintain throughout Kandahar province.



Indeed, according to Stars & Stripes.


----------



## GAP (30 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ummmm!
> 
> Two completely different wars.  Two different cultures.  Completely different tactics.  Different weapons and resources.  Different terrain.  Absolutely no similiarities at all, other than them being the 'enemy'.



I agree


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Sep 2008)

Speedy recovery to the wounded  
You are my hero's  
                               With best regards,,,
                                        Scoty B


----------



## Blakey (1 Oct 2008)

After reading that last article supplied by milnews, yes that is quite different, I stand corrected, a vehicle patrol PB is definitely different than a FOB.


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2008)

FYI, the guy on his way home will be fine and is in good spirits.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2008)

Good to hear, Brihard, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## gun runner (3 Oct 2008)

I got a feeling it will be a long hard winter in the twilight zone for our boys and girls. Give'm hell! Ubique


----------



## T.I.M. (7 Oct 2008)

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> Get well soon to the wounded. I'm just curious, roughly how many TB attack an outpost?



Section/Squad size -/+ (what the Taliban call a "Delgai") usually if they want to make some noise, but could be one or two guys if its just harassment.  Well, even the larger attacks are just harassment, but they're more agressive harassment.


----------

